# Extreme Sheep Herding!



## Ashmeade (Dec 19, 2011)

This has got to be one of the most amazing things I have seen!

http://www.wimp.com/sheeplight/


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Dec 20, 2011)

That was awesome!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice.................


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely unbelievable......   I've got to show this to my friends.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 21, 2011)

That was amazing.  

I was just out to lunch at BW3's there was a clip on the TV of border collies with monkeys dressed in cowboy outfits riding on them while they herded sheep. I thought this might be that but this was way cooler.


----------



## elevan (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty cool.


----------

